

The boss can build apps now - inovica
http://www.fastcompany.com/1758900/ipad-enterprise-apps-will-get-cloudy-too-thanks-to-appirio?partner=homepage_newsletter

======
brianbreslin
There is something to be said about anyone who can bring the simplistic excel
macros and data modeling that office-workers have been doing for ages to app
format. Makes a lot of sense to me if people can easily put the data their
team needs in their devices.

------
tgraydar
Hawaiian Shirt Friday, The App (TM)

